# Nürburgring Hotel Recommendation?



## achtunge30 (Mar 25, 2008)

Did a search and found the following 2 hotels

Dorint Novotel am Nürburgring (my #1 choice)

and 

Parkhotel am schloss (close 2nd would settle for if I cant get Dorint)

Now anyone with prior experience with either hotel tell me the best way to attain either at the best rate? Bidding for travel doesn't have much in the way of Nurnberg hotel price info, PL can't seem to recognize Nurnberg or just doesn't list Dorint Novotel.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Nope never stayed at the hotels at Nurburgring.

We've stayed at this REALLY nice pension. If you have never stayed at a German Pension, your should REALLY try this one. I HIGHLY recommend it.

http://www.hausmarvin.de/en/index.php


----------



## jxsanche (Dec 9, 2006)

I have reservations on the Dorint hotel as well, but merely because it was one of the few left with available rooms. I'll let you know how good it is in a couple of weeks .

...of course, I count on beewang's Navigation DVD to help me find it (I presume that should be on its way soon?).

Best Regards,
Julian


----------



## achtunge30 (Mar 25, 2008)

jxsanche,

If you don't mind me asking, how much were you able to reserve a room for? Did you reserve through priceline, hotwire etc..?


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

I stayed in a castle of the Rhine river the night before and am just taking the jaunt over to the ring in the morning.


----------



## jxsanche (Dec 9, 2006)

achtunge30 said:


> jxsanche,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much were you able to reserve a room for? Did you reserve through priceline, hotwire etc..?


72 euros a night. I didn't do the reservation though. I tried the usual sites for hotels but didn't find anything available. My parents live in Madrid so through local travel agencies they were able to find the hotel for me.

Something similar happened to me last year. I went on vacation with my parents to the south of Spain. I would look in priceline or hotels.com for a particular hotel and the rate shown to me (shopping from the US) was much higher than the rate shown to my dad (shopping from Madrid on spanish sites).

I hope this helps,
Julian


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I recommend Hotel Wilhelmshohe, about 20 min from the Ring, across some excellent roads. Gives your car a chance to warm up.
http://www.hotel-wilhelmshoehe.de/

The lady owner is British and caters to enthusiasts, you will feel right at home. Did I mention the incredible breakfast buffet? 

We arrived late, way past the kitchen closing time after making our way across France - and she was waiting for us with cold cuts, and a big draft for the knackered driver. When I'll go back there, it will be like staying with family more than staying at some hotel.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

adc said:


> I recommend Hotel Wilhelmshohe, about 20 min from the Ring, across some excellent roads. Gives your car a chance to warm up.
> http://www.hotel-wilhelmshoehe.de/
> 
> The lady owner is British and caters to enthusiasts, you will feel right at home. Did I mention the incredible breakfast buffet?
> ...


+1000

Jackie greeted us by name and we had a lovely time. The back garden is very restful; the restaurant is pretty good, and the roads just around the hotel are superb. The Ring is only like 15 minutes away, if that.

One guy from England with an Evo FQ340 had strapped a camera to his front license plate bracket and was showing his laps on the big TV in the breakfast room. All of the guests (including some retired brits on holiday) were all watching the video. It was a great time.

-MrB


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

achtunge30 said:


> Did a search and found the following 2 hotels
> 
> Dorint Novotel am Nürburgring (my #1 choice) and Parkhotel am schloss (close 2nd would settle for if I cant get Dorint)
> 
> Now anyone with prior experience with either hotel tell me the best way to attain either at the best rate? Bidding for travel doesn't have much in the way of Nurnberg hotel price info, PL can't seem to recognize Nurnberg or just doesn't list Dorint Novotel.


The Nürburgring is in Nürburg, not Nurnberg! Nurnberg is also known as Nuremberg, and it's in a completely different part of Germany. Priceline is unlikely to have any listings for Nürburg.

The Dorint is THE place to stay at the Ring. It overlooks the GP track, and has all the various services, including the famous bar with racer's signatures covering every square meter of the walls and ceiling. If immersion into the Ring is your goal, stay there. If you want to keep the cost down, try some of the others:

There is information about where to stay, and much, much more about the Nürburgring here: http://nurburgring.org.uk/

Here is another recommended small hotel: http://www.am-tiergarten.de/en/home/


----------



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm going ED in 1.5 wk and I'll be at the Ring. I killed hours on searching for a place to stay. I also got some recommendation from folks on bimmerfest. Here's my contribution. :thumbup:

I haven't seen one real, big, grand "Hotel" besides the one sitting right by the F1 circuit straight. I think it charges 200 Euro or more per night. The other options are mostly guest houses run by families. You'll need to call or email them if they don't have a "working" reservation system on the web site.

I'll stay at a town "Adenau", which is North to the Ring. I'm not sure how big is the town. I Google-image searched it. It is bigger than 4 blocks left and right  (just kidding, it is a real town). Compare to some of the "middle of no where" guest house around the Ring, it fits better in my wife's taste. We'll stay in Blaue Ecke. It has a nice restaurant and bar also. http://www.blaueecke.de/start/

Ringhaus is very close to the ring entrance (200 yards? Someone said you open the window and you can see the entrance.) http://www.ringhaus.com/hotel/public/

Hotel Am Tiergarten looks like a good one. Hammerwerfer said "I have breakfast there almost everyday". Not sure if the place have anything to do with Sabrine Schmitz. The site has her pics everywhere.

Someone mentioned Haus Marvin. I check availability there also. http://www.hausmarvin.de/

Some other hotels,

http://www.nuerburgring-hotel.de/uk/
http://uk.geocities.com/[email protected]/
http://www.parkhotel-am-schloss.de/
http://www.hotel-wilhelmshoehe.de/en/welcome/welcome.html

A couple of biker sites where I found lots of info
http://nurburgring.org.uk/where_to_stay.html
http://www.northloop.co.uk/accommodation.htm


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't know the Dorint, but have stayed at the Wilhelmshoehe and enjoyed it very much. Rooms are a little small, butu the atmosphere can't be beaten. Don't let the monstrous stuffed grizzly in the dining room scare you to death.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

billyk said:


> Hotel Am Tiergarten looks like a good one. Hammerwerfer said "I have breakfast there almost everyday". Not sure if the place have anything to do with Sabrine Schmitz. The site has her pics everywhere.


I stayed there on Hammerwerfer's recommendation. It could not have been nicer. Be sure to make dinner reservations early; it's packed with Ring fans on weekends. I had two really good, and fairly reasonable dinners there. It is run by Sabine's mother (and sister?). It ain't a five star, but it's a ten.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

My girlfriend and I stayed at a hotel in Gerolstein called "Ringhotel Calluna", which does not have alot to do with The Ring. I think its part of the Calluna chain of hotels? It was a nice quiet town, where apparently they bottle the Gerolstein bottled water. The view from our room was of the whole town, and some large rocky outcroppings/mini mountains. It was aways from the track, but it also was a nice drive to and from the track though, with a switchback or two. I choose there because at the time all the hotels on The Ring where full. My girlfriend really liked the Gerolstein hotel, and wants to go back there.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

billyk said:


> I'll stay at a town "Adenau", which is North to the Ring. I'm not sure how big is the town. I Google-image searched it. It is bigger than 4 blocks left and right  (just kidding, it is a real town). Compare to some of the "middle of no where" guest house around the Ring, it fits better in my wife's taste. We'll stay in Blaue Ecke. It has a nice restaurant and bar also. http://www.blaueecke.de/start/


Yes, Adenau is an easily recognizable multiple-dwelling. 

Blaue Ecke is absolutely impossibly cute, a "right" German place straight out of the most colorful fairy-tale. Looks amazing, especially at dusk - unfortunately I could not get a better pic without a tripod.

Surprisingly for such a traditional looking place, the restaurant is modern cuisine, complemented by a very modern bar. If you can, try to get one of the romantic rooms - I couldn't.


----------



## richifever (Mar 8, 2007)

I second the ringhuas, about a 4 min walk to the entrance of the ring and Ed is about a 2 min walk from the hotel as well. Great staff and excellent rooms. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## JasonCSU (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be staying here next week. http://www.slidersguesthouse.com/

I'll be sure to give a review once I'm back.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

+1 Hotel Am Tiergarten. 1 minute drive to Ring entrance. Clean, not sure if the wi-fi was included, but we were able to pick up an open network while there. Breakfast included and great staff w/ a friendly dog.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

http://maps.google.com/ hotels nurburgring, germany. Use this for any translations: http://www.freetranslation.com/


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

beewang said:


> Nope never stayed at the hotels at Nurburgring.
> 
> We've stayed at this REALLY nice pension. If you have never stayed at a German Pension, your should REALLY try this one. I HIGHLY recommend it.
> 
> http://www.hausmarvin.de/en/index.php


Oh ya, this place is great...Bee recommended it to me a few years ago...right near the Ring and a lot of drivers stay there. I met a guy from the netherlands that keeps his e30 there and he took me for some hot laps around the ring...good stuff!!! :thumbup:


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

*Tripod pics.*

Dusk, check. Blaue Ecke, check. Dinner after driving on the Ring, priceless! Here are a couple pics from May 2007.

I can't wait to get back to the Ring!



adc said:


> Yes, Adenau is an easily recognizable multiple-dwelling.
> 
> Blaue Ecke is absolutely impossibly cute, a "right" German place straight out of the most colorful fairy-tale. Looks amazing, especially at dusk - unfortunately I could not get a better pic without a tripod.
> 
> Surprisingly for such a traditional looking place, the restaurant is modern cuisine, complemented by a very modern bar. If you can, try to get one of the romantic rooms - I couldn't.


----------

